# Plattfisch in der Ostsee



## Kaschi (20. August 2017)

Hiho
Ich wollte die Tage mal mit einem Mietboot auf die Ostsee und auf Plattfisch angeln. Wollte bei Neustadt raus. Nun ist die Frage ob es sich zur Zeit lohnt einen solchen Ausflug zu machen. Kann mir dabei wer helfen ? Über weiter Tips wie Tiefe, Montage oder Köder freue ich mich natürlich auch.
Kaschi


----------



## degl (20. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

Hi,

Plattfisch vom Boot geht eigentlich immer.............nen Buttlöffel mit Wattwurm ist sehr effektiv......infos im net#6

gruß degl


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

Da kann man mal sehen,wie die Platten, auf angeln mit dem 
Buttlöffel abfahren.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vewxrs9EDXk


----------



## BlankyB (22. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

 Krass wie die zum Schluss noch in die Kamera guckt :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

Moin Kaschieee.... Abteilung Bootsangeln wäre für das Thema besser, aber trotzdem:war 2mal bei Fehmarn raus.Einmal mit meiner Frau, da haben wir 6 gefangen bis die Seekrankheit kam, und letztens mit meinem Kayak von Großenbrode raus, 4 Platten ausgenommen 1,4 Kilo.
Alle im Mittelwasser bei 5-7m und auf Buttlöffelmontage mit Wattie.Da geht was, aber fahr lieber Richting Fehmarn, ich glaube Lübecker Bucht ist im Moment sehr anstrengend bis man sie findet.
Was ist mit ABBA?
So, schöne Tage und sag mal wann du loswillst...#6


----------



## Naish82 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

Gestern vor Lippe 8 Platten 35-40cm in 6std auf Watti mit Löffel.
Alles in 4-5m tiefe...
War recht zäh...


----------



## bombe20 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

welche aufgabe übernimmt bei dieser montage der buttlöffel?


----------



## Windelwilli (24. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*



bombe20 schrieb:


> welche aufgabe übernimmt bei dieser montage der buttlöffel?


 
Gewicht und Lockwirkung (so man dran glaubt  )


----------



## Tuempelteddy (24. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> ....  Lockwirkung (so man dran glaubt  )



Da muss man aber 'nen gefestigten Glauben haben! :q


----------



## boot (25. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*



Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Da muss man aber 'nen gefestigten Glauben haben! :q




Lach,da gibt es ja genug von ,und der Hersteller freut sich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch in der Ostsee*

Moin, ich mag die Vielfalt der Gewichte und Farben, und ich hab ein gutes Ködergefühl damit, also alles bestens .Ich habe immer noch andere Montagen mit, aber damit angel ich am liebsten.


----------

